# Xorg Number of created screens does not match number of ...

## seba766

Witam,

mam niesamowicie wielki problem z instalacją serwera Xorg na swoim laptopie, gdyż jak wpisuję 

X -configure

to dostaje komunikat

number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. configuration failed

no i jak mimo wszystko próbuje odpalić

startx

to dostaję komunikat 

no screens found(EE)

no i w var/log/Xorg pojawia się wpis

Warning, couldn't open module mga

...

Failed to load module "mga" (module does not exist, 0)

I proszę nie odsyłajcie mnie do google, bo już chyba z 1000 stron przeszukałem.

Dodam, że instaluje to na netbooku samsung n150, z grafiką Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3150

Z góry dziękuje za jakąś pomoc  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jacekalex

A jak odpalisz Xorga bez xorg.conf, to wstaje?

Podejrzewam, że coś nie tak w jaju, do Intela powinieneś mieć włączony sterownik Intela i KMS.

Pokaż wynik:

```
  egrep -i 'kms|drm|i915|intel|mga' /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep -v '#'
```

oraz:

```
qlist -IC x11-drivers
```

Program qlist jest w paczce portage-utils.

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Jun 09, 2013 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## seba766

Więc,

jak odpalam bez xorg.conf dostałem

No devices detected

a konfiguracje jajka wykonywałem z tego linku

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml?style=printable

i tu jest konkretnie dla intela konfiguracja z KMS

A co do ostatniej propozycji(egrep)

Nie wiem czemu dostałem

no such file or directory

qlist:

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

----------

## Jacekalex

 *seba766 wrote:*   

> Więc,
> 
> jak odpalam bez xorg.conf dostałem
> 
> No devices detected
> ...

 

A w ogóle masz grepa zainstalowanego?

Paczka się zwie:

```
sys-apps/grep
```

Bo bez grepa daleko w Linuxie nie zajdziesz.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## seba766

Grepa to generalnie posiadam, gorzej z tym plikiem /boot/config-3.8.5-gentoo

----------

